# Shooting 1 shot



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Out at the park shooting around and the 1 shot target hit when you have to make it count.
this is my 1st video so hope you can see it and it was a good day good form counts whlie you take aim.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the video ... always nice to see other folks shooting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks I am wondering if others are seeing this Video . If so I hope they will leave a post. Saying they can see it Comment .....
Thanks Everyone. LOL at life.........


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I saw it. Thanks for filming and posting.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice shot!!


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Shot was done at about 27 feet shooting stuff out in the park can killing etc just having fun thanks for the replies.​My Thoughts on shooting are the one shots you hit remember. Hope to post more also going to try my hand at the online leauge did I spell that right LOL .. Oh well ..​


----------



## Litebow (Dec 17, 2011)

I had no trouble seeing the video.
Dave


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks like your shooting a natural, and having fun doing it, good vid


----------

